# Ghost shrimp behaviour question.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay, I got a ghost shrimp, she's berried...named Pinky. 

She spends a lot of time hiding behidn the driftwood under a net of java moss. I bought her berried and she spends a great deal of time poking at her eggs and fanning herself. She does not come out of hiding all that much. Quesiton is, how long is her gestation?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

its about 28 days.
http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/ghost-shrimp/18347-ghost-shrimp-gestation-period.html

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/archive/index.php/f-123.html


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW, great links. I will have fun nosing through that.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

If you want the babies to survive your best bet is to set her up in a small tank with some java moss for hiding then remove her when the babies are dropped. Once they're big enough not to be eaten or fall between the substrate and get stuck you can put them in the main tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

She's in the smallest tank I have, there is a fair amount of Java Moss. I'd love it if they would live, however, I would need to remove the two young fish I got in there.


----------

